# My getaway



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi

 I've looked at all the cool shop photos, So here's some of mine.

 Roland


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

And a few more.

 Roland


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 14, 2009)

Real nice, Roland. I like the touch of having the 110 plug on the ceiling. That sure keeps the cords off the floor.

Kenny


----------



## itowbig (Nov 14, 2009)

way to clean man needs improvement a little bit o chips and some dust , throw a tool here "n" there and call it good.
ha ha  nice clean place . whats the black barrel thing with the two pipes coming out of it in the first photo.

wish i had that much room.


----------



## dsquire (Nov 14, 2009)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> way to clean man needs improvement a little bit o chips and some dust , throw a tool here "n" there and call it good.
> ha ha nice clean place . whats the black barrel thing with the two pipes coming out of it in the first photo.
> 
> wish i had that much room.



Roland

Lovely shop that you have there and I admire that you have it so clean. I am guessing that the black tank is for furnace oil for the heating system. Being up in New Hampshire if it were outside it could freeze up in the extreme cold. Thanks for showing these great pictures.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi 

 Thanks for the remarks, Yes in northern New Hampshire in get really cold like -28 below sometimes! I'm about 40 mile from the Canadian border by the way the crow flies! Its an 275 gal. oil tank it enables the oil companies to keep their hand in my pocket a real good part of the year! :'( My shop is the result of something that I wanted since I was a small boy). I have an uncle that work for Harvard University as what he called a materials specialist and protype machinist working on some real cool projects (like a supper conducting magnet and parabolic mirrors and such), anyways he had a machine shop in his basement at home, ya know like a Bridgeport and a SB lathe etc. and I was always fascinated with his shop but he would never let go in it, So I told myself when I grow up I'm going to have my own shop and better than HIS!! ;D  So their you have it. :big:

Roland


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 14, 2009)

One heck of a home shop. Lots of space and very cool tools.


----------



## RobWilson (Nov 14, 2009)

GREAT LOOKING SHOP Fadal3016FX  :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
Rob


----------



## Milan Machine Worrks (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks !


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 15, 2009)

Great looking shop!

Lots of room to acquire many things you don't really need (LOL)--that's something I really like in a shop!

Can we get a better shot of your lathe, perchance?

Also, perhaps a list of what the machines are?

Thanks

BW


----------

